# Uber driver app forcing full brightness



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Noticed something today. I have an older iPhone SE and the app keeps forcing my screen brightness all the way up. I have auto brightness off in my general phone settings. Anyone else encounter this? Doesn't do it in other apps, its annoying because I drive mostly at night this time of year and I hate having my phone so bright.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

No but I have noticed after updating. Uber has taken over my volume control on my phone when I try turning down or off all the volumes the volume control still get turned up on high and I've tried everything to get it back to where it used to be to where you only hear the ping come through.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Alantc said:


> No but I have noticed after updating. Uber has taken over my volume control on my phone when I try turning down or off all the volumes the volume control still get turned up on high and I've tried everything to get it back to where it used to be to where you only hear the ping come through.


Yeah this seems to have happened after that 15.whatever update Apple put out the other day.


----------



## Uberdev (Nov 23, 2021)

Uber apps work well on my iPhone. I think good and proftable solution will be to create insurance software development company. Where insurance software should fully integrate all aspects of a project from estimating right through to handover and should provide access to detailed reports and analytics at any stage


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Had this same problem with my android. It was on my last ride of the day and it was dark out. The next day it was back to normal.


----------



## johnsmith61777 (9 mo ago)

Apps like Uber are so big and complicate, so these types of small or big issues regularly come, There is no doubt that these apps are created by expert and high level developers but you also need to proper testing for these so that these error won't comes at user ends and for this purpose you need to contact with professionals who can provide you QA services and test your android and ios app so that your user would have a good experience while using your business apps.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Alantc said:


> No but I have noticed after updating. Uber has taken over my volume control on my phone when I try turning down or off all the volumes the volume control still get turned up on high and I've tried everything to get it back to where it used to be to where you only hear the ping come through.


Uber app resets all preferences when it logs you out after refusing a few rides. 
If you have to log back in, you need to go back in and fix your settings.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

nj9000 said:


> Noticed something today. I have an older iPhone SE and the app keeps forcing my screen brightness all the way up. I have auto brightness off in my general phone settings. Anyone else encounter this? Doesn't do it in other apps, its annoying because I drive mostly at night this time of year and I hate having my phone so bright.


----------



## Alex_s94 (2 mo ago)

I also had issues with screen brightness in the Uber app and other mobile apps. But thanks to the development companies, the problems were quickly eliminated


----------

